# Damasko DA36 Strap Suggestions Please!



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Hello, German Forum!
I normally hang out in /f71 and in the Russian Forum, with a predliction for affordable watches. But a few weeks ago I was lucky enough to join your ranks by picking up a used Damasko DA36.

It's a tremendous watch. I can stare at it for what seems like forever (and still not know what time it is). The technology, the toughness, the personal touches from Herr Damasko, make it just near perfect.







My problem (other than the AR coating attracting fingerprints like Taylor Swift attracts bad boyfriends) is that I bought the watch from a smoker, and the OEM strap stinks to high heaven. So much so that I can smell it when my hand is even two feet away from my face. So I need replacement straps.

Right now, as you can see, I've got it on the khaki NATO that came with the Aevig Corvid quartz. It's not particularly comfortable, but it's solidly built, and the brushed hardware actually goes quite well with the DA36. But I need suggestions! Both black and brown/green/khaki options.

I'd like something a little "special," but not too pricey-- I'd prefer not to spend more than $50 per strap,

I've been through the Damasko/Affordable thread and most of the 88 pages of "show us your Damasko" here. Of course, those threads get away from the DA36, and oftentimes folks don't share their strap sources. I've liked:
Jason's Clover Straps strap (it may be too pricey)









Watchcrank's strap on the DA37:










I don't _think_ I want a leather NATO/ZULU -- I think they'd in general be just a little too bulky for me (or they're very flimsy and cheap, which won't work with the beautiful robustness that's the DA36)

I was thinking maybe a bradystraps sailcoth... Black with white, yellow, or maybe platinum stitching?










I really like these strapcode canvas straps, but $72 seems like an awful lot to pay (especially since they'll probably show dirt and wear way more than leather)
20mm or 21mm MiLTAT Military Green Canvas Submariner Clasp Watch Strap, Wax Hand









So give me some good suggestions, oh Damasko bretheren!


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Hirsch Liberty
Hirsch Tiger or any performance series
try a bunch onwatchbandcenter
rios straps go well too


----------



## Biggie_Robs (Sep 18, 2007)

I personally like a NATO strap for my DA36, so I guess I'm not much help.


----------



## LH2 (Oct 25, 2009)

Timefactors canvas looks great on a Damasko.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

I just got mine yesterday and I really think a grey leather would look awesome! 


-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Look on Etsy.com and search for "Handmade watch straps" or similar term as another suggestion.


----------



## black watch (Aug 3, 2013)

Nothing beats the Di-Modell Chronissimo on the D36, I could have got a pic from the internet, but I figured oh hell I’ll snap off a few of mine right now (didn't set the time or date, shame on me).
Anyway, you can get it at Fredawatchstraps, he’s a sponsor here.
They come in two sizes, looking at your wrist, get the shorter one, mine is the longer one and I have a 7-1/2" wrist.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

As a former DA 36 Black owner, the Perlon Natos from Crown and Buckle would be a good option.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)

Laco and Stowa riveted pilot straps look awesome on the DA36 and 37. I also like my 37 on maratac NATOs and ZULUs. They look good on leather NATO straps, but they are a pain because you can't pull them through the springbars without scuffing up the leather.


----------



## AustinOX (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Cloverstraps posted should be around your budget. The Chronissimo is a thick strap and quite long. Instead I suggest a Di-Modell Pilot which is sleeker, shorter and costs under $50. You can also give the cordura Morellato Lorica straps a spin, they cost me $15 and are nice and waterproof. Have you seen the new generation Damasko straps made by Hirsch ?

I also really like sailcloth btw.


----------



## Farlius (Jan 11, 2014)

The Damasko OEM Rubber strap is also a good option. I totally forgot, but I did a mini-pictorial here;

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1057261

It worked well on the DA36 Black, and was the strap I used the most.

Good luck with the search, many options!

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone 7


----------



## VoiceOfSticks (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll suggest a Bonetto Cinturini 325. I bought mine a few years back from Hoben's Fine Watchbands.







Interestingly, my strap broke a few days ago so now I'm trying to decide what to put on my DA36 next...thinking about just doing this again, or going with a Nato or Hirsch Liberty. I still have the OEM Damasko rubberized leather (forget who makes it) but I prefer the feel and versatility of rubber.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

In addition to all the above, do save up for the bracelet...


----------



## elliswyatt (Feb 12, 2015)

The new oe leather strap is quite nice with deployment clasp, white stitching and a very tasteful taper into the lugs. Very comfortable.


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

Cordovan strap is really nice option for Damasko !!


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Love how my 36 wears on a Isofrane in the summer heat. In the fall, I am going to try a Hirsch Heavy Calf in dark brown. I've tried carmel/ honey colored leather straps and don't love the look. I also have multiple Nato straps in olive, blue/white stripe, ocean blue... and love the look of all and the easy changeability of them as well.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

1165dvd said:


> Love how my 36 wears on a Isofrane in the summer heat. In the fall, I am going to try a Hirsch Heavy Calf in dark brown. I've tried carmel/ honey colored leather straps and don't love the look. I also have multiple Nato straps in olive, blue/white stripe, ocean blue... and love the look of all and the easy changeability of them as well.


We want pictures!! :-D

Sendt fra min HTC One S med Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I got the OEM Damasko nato strap and its nice with matching hardware. I'll post a pic when I get out of my Oris Aquis bender.


----------



## deccher (Oct 14, 2012)

Couple of pics of the Di-Modell Rallye and Hirsch Liberty. I also have a slew of NATOs, but the Rallye is my go-to/daily strap.


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

DA36 and Horween shell cordovan oxblood jankoxxx strap. Very nice. www.jankoxxx.eu

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

This thread popped up quite conventiently as my I will get my DA36 tomorrow, I will mostly keep it with bracelet, but once in a while with straps.
Just got couple of Eulit persons and will be testing those first.


----------



## karhu (Apr 27, 2013)

I realize this thread is a bit old now but hey, it's still on the first page of the Damasko forum! I've got a DA37 which is great except that the stock strap seems a bit thick and "creaks" and seems to rub on the case when I move my wrist. Does this just go away over time? I'd like to get a variety of straps since the 37 is really versatile but I'd like to know what thickness would hopefully avoid this rubbing/creaking. The included strap is supposed to be 7mm at the lugs and tapers from there. Should 5mm be a relatively safe bet, or something else?

Edit: Thanks for the curved spring bar suggestion! I will try to pick some up with the next strap order. Currently I have it on a Crown & Buckle Chevlon and not only does it look awesome (the dark brown really brings out the cream hue of the dial), the creaking/squeaking has gone away. Must be a difference in the surface texture of the strap.


----------



## LC123 (Mar 23, 2016)

One thing I have done with my DA37 is to fit curved spring bars. This stops the strap rubbing on the case.


----------

